# Looking in/around Owings Mills, MD



## rayners (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm looking to play RPGs again after taking a few years off (starting a family will do that to you). To give you an idea of how long, I last played D&D around when 3.5 first came out. D&D is the only d20 game I've played, but I'm certainly open to trying any of the others out there. I'm a big fan of the original Call of Cthulhu, and I'd be willing to give the d20 version a shot.  I haven't run a game in a long time, but I would be willing to if there are folks around here looking for a game.

I work from home, so late nights aren't a problem. Thanks to the kids, though, for a weekly game, I can't get out until 8-8:30. Other than that, my schedule is fairly open. If you can work with my particular set of limitations, I would be happy to play.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 28, 2007)

If you haven't heard, there is going to be a DC/MD/VA Gameday on October 27th in DC.  It'll be a great chance for you to meet gamers in the area!

We have our own planning and game scheduling forum here at EN World: http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=208.

Take a look and see if you're interested in coming!  Should be a lot of fun.


----------

